# rumoured rasheed wallace trade



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't know about the other raps fans on this board but i am getting frightened about the majors in this deal. 

AD + jyd + # 4 for rasheed.

does anyone else agree?

i just don't know why the raptors would do it- i mean, it would make sense if they were committed to clearing cap space and wallace would come off the books next year. but i hear they're making this trade to become better FOR next year- and it baffles me. what if he walks away for nothing in 12 months? we will have then lost many assets for very few (in fact, none). 

people can think for themselves, i'm sure, but i don't think this deal really does anything. it brings in wallace- wow. but what it also does, provided our team reaches the playoffs next year, is give our 2004 first-rounder to cleveland, and we will thus be taking a two year leave of absence (including this year's #4) on the (re-)building process. imagine sheed leaves, too: we lose this year's draft pick, next year's, antonio, jyd and get nothing. we get some cap space- and for a team that finds it difficult to attract important free agents, even that wouldn't mean very much.

we'd conceivably be sitting in a worse position than the timberwolves are right now. and we will have not violated any collective bargaining agreement stipulations.

maybe the proposed trade here makes sense financially- but i think that as fans we should feel rather jipped. i don't care what MLSE's bottom line turns out to be next year, i want to cheer for a competitive basketball team that makes its decisions by considering financial AND basketball factors. 

the worst thing is that grunwald is probably considering this deal because he thinks he helps the team ON the court. if wallace comes over and moves elsewhere at this time next year, this potential deal will ultimately be perceived as the one that sent the raptors tumbling into a downward spiral for several years. 

at the very least, we should be able to command portland's first rounder this year...get some young talent- get some talent that we KNOW will be on the roster in 14 months.

what do you think?


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

GG sent the team tumbling in a downward spiral when he signed AD and Hakeem to those ridiculous contracts. And don't say he had to sign AD to keep Vince here because you just don't know what would have happened if he didn't. 

If this trade(or a similar one) were to happen and Sheed ends up leaving a year later so be it. At least we will be on our way to a good cap situation. And who knows, it could be possible for us to free up enough space to go after KG. The money plus the fact that he's very good friends with Vince makes it conceivable.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

are you being serious cos i dont no much bout the financial status of the raps? cud we really go afta kg if we got rid of ad+ho 
well bk to the topic that trade i wouldnt like only because our draft was innit maybe mo pete instead


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

that would be pretty hype if we got KG, but dont think we'll be able to free up enuf space, and then what if he doesnt come, it would be pretty risky and we could just end up getting screwed......


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Kevin Garnett and Vince Carter are very good friends, so if we had the cap space I bet anything Vince could convince KG to come to Toronto. Also about the trade, I would love to see Rasheed Wallace in TO, but there goes our 4th once again and I don’t want to see out fourth pick out of Toronto.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vince Carter</b>!
> Kevin Garnett and Vince Carter are very good friends, so if we had the cap space I bet anything Vince could convince KG to come to Toronto. Also about the trade, I would love to see Rasheed Wallace in TO, but there goes our 4th once again and I don’t want to see out fourth pick out of Toronto.


the "good friends" argument just doesn't hold water in professional sports. provided the raptors had the cap space, they're not gonna attract kevin garnett because he and vince have a picture together at the top of this page. they could be brothers (remember vince and t-mac?) and it wouldn't be a certainty. in fact, i don't know whether being socially tight has any bearing at all on where a player signs when he becomes a free agent. further, i bet kg has many many many other good friends around the nba.

it makes sense for the fans to think that way because we have no idea what other thoughts run through a player's head, so we just resort to convenient coincidences we can explain. but it's never that simple. these guys are adults: family considerations are always a factor; financial considerations are always a factor; geographical preferences always play a role; and there are probably myriad other factors. 

"i'm going to sign with toronto because vince is there- and i like vince."

like i said, it's not that simple. and i don't think it's worth blowing up our current roster (or, at the very least, taking a major risk like the rasheed deal) for the chance to make it happen.

peace


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

im totally up with having rasheed come to toronto...the question is the price we need to pay up for him. We all obviously know that we have to give our #4 pick at least...and something else such as AD for Sheed and possibly a scrub. 

I think, that there is a great possiblilty of seeing Sheed in a raptors uniform come October. These rumours have been going on for too long. Sheed was rumoured about coming to T.O even before the trade deadline. For some reason that brings back memories of Keon Clark? Could we also see another possible steal like the trade that happened with Denver? You never know anything is possible. 



ps i jus wanna say hi to everyone who remembers me lol. I'm back and I'll be on the raptors board more often now. School is ending and I have some time to waste before the summer. 

btw why isn't BB a mod anymore...same with Shadows? What happened?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>untitled</b>!
> 
> 
> btw why isn't BB a mod anymore...same with Shadows? What happened?


Nice to see you back Sime :yes: 

I decided to let go of my CM duties awhile back for various reasons. The board has changed alot since you we're last posting, but it's nice to see an old face again.

All we need now is KingOfKings!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back Sime :yes:
> ...


I'm here to stay. I'm here to bring this board to life even more man. We gotta get it recognized bro. 

What has changed? for the worse?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>untitled</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm here to stay. I'm here to bring this board to life even more man. We gotta get it recognized bro.
> ...


No new looks, features, staff ect ect ect

most for the better!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> No new looks, features, staff ect ect ect
> ...


so then why would you want to get out of a better situation? 

:uhoh: 

...now back to the topic...lol


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not a mod anymore because I'm 15. Yes, I know, it's PATHETIC. 

Changes for the better:
Raps board has gotten MUCH bigger

Changes for the worse:
Ron isn't a com mod anymore
There's an age rule to be a mod


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Think about it. If Rasheed Wallace became a Raptor he wouldn't have to be the man anymore. he could just play ball and let Vince Carter be the man. I personally don't think that Rasheed wants to be a showboat in the NBA. He just wants to be a team player. He would destroy the Eastern Conference. I think that it is a win/win deal for both Portland and Toronto. Portland is falling in love with Zach Randolph and his hustle and Toronto needs an established player like Rasheed.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

I just like the shot it gives us at KG be it ever so small.....


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Think about it. If Rasheed Wallace became a Raptor he wouldn't have to be the man anymore. he could just play ball and let Vince Carter be the man. I personally don't think that Rasheed wants to be a showboat in the NBA. He just wants to be a team player. He would destroy the Eastern Conference. I think that it is a win/win deal for both Portland and Toronto. Portland is falling in love with Zach Randolph and his hustle and Toronto needs an established player like Rasheed.


I agree with what your saying. And while I could see how you would like this deal. I still think we're giving up way to much in

Bosh
AD
JYD

Raps starting lineup after trade=

C-Wallace
PF-Bradley
SF-MOP
SG-VC
PG-AW

I would much rather have for now and the future

C-AD
PF-Bosh
SF-JYD
SG-VC
PG-AW


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with what your saying. And while I could see how you would like this deal. I still think we're giving up way to much in
> ...


very well said, shadows. i agree with you whole-heartedly. while wallace is certainly an improvement over AD, i don't think that value added can offset the value lost in chris bosh over the immediate-, short- and long-terms, and the possible risk entailed by picking up an expiring contract. the deal doesn't necessarily improve us in the short-term (the raptors are in desperate need of some quality depth- this deal only hurts us there) and it hamstrings us in the future (unless you think pursuing marginal cap space in 2004 is worthwhile). 

the deal gives away our lottery pick this year, plus antonio davis, plus fan favourite jyd and, in all likelihood, our draft pick next year. it doesn't even solve our problem in the middle, for while wallace is strong indeed, he often camps out at the three point line and we're trading our top two inside players in order to GET him. like i said, we don't have much depth in the first place- especially on the boards. this would bring another star to town at the expense of magnifying our glaring weaknesses.

it's not much of an improvement. it may not be much of a loss over the immediate future, but it has the potential to be devastating down the road.

i can see it superficially as a trade that is made by a team in rebuilding mode (i.e. get the contracts off the books, etc.). but even that doesn't work out here: we're trading away our draft pick this year and, again, likely our pick next year . that's not what i call an ideal rebuilding strategy. it would also imply that the raptors are suddenly planning to become big players on the free agency market. i wouldn't be so naive as to think that the attainment of that goal is very realistic at all. players come to toronto via free agency as a last resort. "taxes" and "canada" have terrible stigmas that cannot be dissolved overnight.

i think trades like this should just not be made. 

peace


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Several Raptors fans seem to be against the trade because of Rasheed's FA status next summer. What if he signed an extension this summer before the trade? Say a 4 year deal starting at $8-9 million with the standard 12.5% raise? Would this influence at all your likelihood of getting behind this deal?

BTW, I personally am against the deal. I don't like Davis' contract, especially given his age and deteriorating skills, and I'm not big on Bosh, either. So I'm not lobbying for the deal, just wondering if Raptor fans would do it if Rasheed was under contract for a more reasonable amount starting in 2004-05.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Several Raptors fans seem to be against the trade because of Rasheed's FA status next summer. What if he signed an extension this summer before the trade? Say a 4 year deal starting at $8-9 million with the standard 12.5% raise? Would this influence at all your likelihood of getting behind this deal?
> 
> BTW, I personally am against the deal. I don't like Davis' contract, especially given his age and deteriorating skills, and I'm not big on Bosh, either. So I'm not lobbying for the deal, just wondering if Raptor fans would do it if Rasheed was under contract for a more reasonable amount starting in 2004-05.


I still woulden't do it.

I'd rather take the chance on Bosh, and keep the core front court together in AD and JYD. No knock on Wallace at all.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Several Raptors fans seem to be against the trade because of Rasheed's FA status next summer. What if he signed an extension this summer before the trade? Say a 4 year deal starting at $8-9 million with the standard 12.5% raise? Would this influence at all your likelihood of getting behind this deal?
> 
> BTW, I personally am against the deal. I don't like Davis' contract, especially given his age and deteriorating skills, and I'm not big on Bosh, either. So I'm not lobbying for the deal, just wondering if Raptor fans would do it if Rasheed was under contract for a more reasonable amount starting in 2004-05.


it would change everything for me. that doesn't necessarily mean that i would do it, but if rasheed was locked up for the next 2/3/4 years, it would change my perception of that trade completely. 

the expiring contract is my biggest fear as a raptor fan. to make such a significant deal without hedging the risk is foolish, in my opinion. it's simply short-sighted. even if it was shaq or kobe, i don't think my stance would change. one season is just one season. long-term vision and security is essential.

you can't trade away the assets of today AND tomorrow if you're not absolutely sure of what you're getting in return.

peace


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back Sime :yes:
> ...


I saw kingofKings in the everything but b-ball thread today!!!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw kingofKings in the everything but b-ball thread today!!!


I'm gonna PM him to get his but back in here.


----------

